# Swollen eyelid. A stye?



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

So the pictures do not even come close to doing it justice, but Luna has a swollen eyelid (just the left top eyelid) and I'm not sure what to make of it/what to do. It reminds me of a stye? The only thing I can think of it her sleeping on her face in her crate. It's very noticeable though and definitely not normal. So before I go get some Veterycn eye ointment I figured I'd ask here. Chit is expensive!  Thanks! :doggy:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy got hives there before right in the corner. Ut was so weird. Check her belly any spots or bumps?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

